# Phil Robertson



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

What is your guys opinion of him being suspended by A&E. I guess it means no more Duck Dynasty. I can't image the Robertsons as a whole being happy with A&E.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think it is nothing short of ridiculous. I personally dont watch the show, if its the only thing on I will watch it but i dont record it or go out of my way to watch it. This country is more worried about name calling and banning guns when they should be worried about the economy, justice for the Bengahzi four, Obama doing whatever he wants etc.... The media is a joke


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, its stupid . Now we get to see how close of a family they really are and if their beliefs are real or not.

I for one hope they tell A&E to shove it !!!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I couldn't agree more PW


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A&E really comes out as the ignorant one on this subject. Phil was expressing the beliefs of every Christian religion.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Just plain ignorant. I dont see the rest of the family having anything to do woth A&E. Hopefully the family sticks to their beliefs just like before when A&E tried tellin them to take god and guns out of the show


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah they support free speech for homosexuals but not for Phil. Kinda hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

God forbid someone would have their own beliefs and opinions and dare to utter them in public. This PC stuff has got so out of hand that someday we won't be hunting coyotes, we will be hunting Canine Americans. :twocents:

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lmao.......I hope PETA doesn't read that post !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I'm sure they are already drafting a commercial!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

First Amendment rights only for those the left feel deserve it. I would expect nothing more from A&E. VERY liberal channel. I'm not a Duck Dynasty watcher. I always believed A&E started the show to make ******** look bad, then DD was a run away hit. Hell even Barbara Walters had the Robertsons on her 100 most interesting people of 2013 TV special(didn't watch, read the reviews). Like the rest of you, I hope the Robertson clan tell A&E where to go. We'll see if the almighty dollar is driving this issue when it's all said and done.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

no idea who he is

but i do beleive in free speach


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've been gone awhile, but this just burns my butt. I've never watched the show, but I know that Phil has a God Given Right to his own beliefs. Well, I hope they tell A&E to stick it and someone else picks up on them. Call the show something else. But as popular as these guys are, A&E exec's must be morons. As for myself, I just deleted A&E from my programming. I for one believe in freedom of speech. Any TV channel that thinks otherwise can shove off. I call on all those whom believe in our rights to do the same, hit them in the pocket. Okay, I had my say. Back to hunting.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like A&E does not understand what Free Speech is all about. Won't be watching anymore..... too bad as it was pretty comical.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A & E = as**ole with egos


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A&E has given Phil a timeout but all the shows have been recorded for the upcoming season already and will be aired.

Prediction: Duck Dynasty will be bigger than ever, with A&E or not.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

glenway is right about the next season already recorded but Phil had already stated that he more than likely wouldnt be doing another season before this happened . A&E and the left side have taken this and tried to make Phil look like hes makin stuff up and degrading people. Thats not what hes doing and in the article he clearly states he loves and cares for all people.

The comments I read yesterday about the article made me realize that most people have no idea what he really said or where his info came from. As a christian man and someone who knew who The Duck Commander was before this started,I think this is just another way the media and the pc population takes someone with a belief system very close to that of our founding fathers and destroys them. If they can make them look bad then people wont listen to them.

Ill step off my box before I say something that will get me in troubel. Believe or not....its your free will.... judgment by God will come for us all.

God Bless the Robertson family.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I heard Phil's wife was on the Barbra WaWa show Mike cause he went duck hunt'in (real ducks) and stood'em up---- least that's what I heard through the trapline.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Cat, I would have stood her up also............

beavertrapper, you are very correct about the left wanting to destroy anyone with Christian and conservative core values and that's what is going on with Phil Robertson.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Anyone remember Chick-fil-a ? The gay's tried to shut them down or hurt them by protesting their resturants because of a statement similar to the one made by Phil Roberson. On the particular day of the protest Chick-fil-a had the best day ever. All across the country people were eating at chick-fil-a in greater numbers than ever before. Here in Joplin, MO, my wife and i decided to go into town and eat there. Traffic was lined up a half mile in both directions with people wanting to get into Chick-fil-a. It took us an hour to get in to be waited on.

We don't have cable so we can't get them on TV but I have seen several of their videos. I will say they are refreshingly entertaining compaired to the other crap that Hollywood expects us to watch. I realy think A&E shot themselves in the foot this time.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Look their show is just that a show but Phil said what he did because that is who he is. I truly respect his simple prayers at the end of each show and understand his simple words as that of a Man who appreciates his beliefs and what he has to be thankful for. I don't care who you are or what you do that is your choice!. Please don't ask me what I think because I will tell you as well !!!. I dont have to agree with what you do or feel or think!. I am man enough and human enough to allow you your choices!! I don't and won't expect you to see my way of thinking or feeling. When I past I will find out whether I was right or wrong or if it actually fricking mattered !!! I will say rest assured I will not regret my way of life!!! BUT till I die I am who I am and I think the way I do and am willing to deal with that when I die. To the rest of you sap sucking touchy feely that's not right SOB 's your hurting my feelings grow up and man up or shut-up Then you corporate money making a$$holes need to stand for something and not be afraid of your own opinion because of money for it can be its own sin!! I aint here to make your way of thinking correct or justify your beliefs!!! I have my way of thinking and you have yours but dont be afraid to be who the heck you are!! But DONT tell me I'am wrong for what I think or how I feel. We as a country need to Stand-up for those who have laid there lives on the line and sacrified the ultimate for us to live and allow us to be whatever we think is right based on our beliefs. When I am told not to ask an employee why he is not working because it causes unjust stress to him then our system is JACKED!!! When a man of faith says **** sexuallity is wrong based on his beliefs and then made to look wrong for them then our system is jacked because we do not allow that individual to exspress his opinion because it may hurt some one's feeling is not what our constitution is about. A & E may you lose your Cash Cow because you are afraid to stand for something rather than let your fear of something be more important that something that is!!!!

Phil God bless you and yours !

The Rowdy 1 in Big D

Any questions feel free to PM me

I am real tired and sick of worrying about being proper for those who are not comfortable about thinking the way they choose!!!

Sorry this one hit me in the ribs and I aint afraid to say what I think!!!!

My hats off to the family of Phil for supporting their Patriarch and his beliefs. It could be something for our country to come to respect again!!!!

Enough said!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: :that: :that: :that:

I AGREE 100%


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said Rodney !!! and I agree !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for putting it all out there Rodney.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head Rodney. I agree 100%. Good for you.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Rodney, very well said and i agree 100%

i know alot of gay and lesbian people

hell my wife and i both have some in our families

and i dont and wont judge them

most of them have longer term relationships than hetorsexual people do

i dont think its a choice,after all you cant help who you love

you just them for who they are and how they make you feel

personally i think they should be allowed to get married

after all why shouldnt they have the right to be as miserable as the rest of us lol

i think i figured out who this Phil guy is

i think he was on the one that was on the LAST MAN STANDING SHOW (tim allens new sit com) a few weeks ago

maybe he should take his hunting show to a real hunting channel and tell A&E to piss off

then maybe i would watch it


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

sgb..Duck Dynasty isnt a hunting show and his hunting show has been around longer than most of the hunting channels.....Buck commander is his sons show and it is on a hunting channel. he has videos out from the early 80's til present.... he is the Duck Commander...there isnt a duck hunter out there who doesnt know who he is.....

as far as the gay thing goes thats your opinion and its fine that you voice it....so why cant he?thats the issue....any time a Christian or any one not on the left side voice there thoughts they are attacked for being judgmental and anti something...

our founding fathers didnt build this country on the word of God and with Gods guidance for it to go to hell in a hand basket...

as far as the word love goes,the word by biblical defintion means very simply.....some thing you will lay your life down for.....it has nothing to do with sex.and you do have a choice in who and what you love.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup your right

he like me has the right to voice his opinion and so do you

i even stated in my first post on this topic that i didnt know who he was but he has the right to speak his opinion

and i will disagree with your opinion on you have a choice to love who you want

i didnt choose do fall in love with my wife, it just happened

one day while we were on a date eating dinner i looked across the table and relaized i couldnt imagine spending the rest of my lifer without her in it

and yes i would lay my life down to protect her

im not a religious person,so the biblical definition dont mean squat to me

and besides talking religion on this site,well i do beleive its against the site rules also


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

you can disagree that doesn't bother me.......the meaning should mean something because that definition is the original definition but whatever........

and I'm not talkin religion...it's my way of life and my belief system....

but it's ok for all others to say what they want just not Christians...so I'll be done here


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> and besides talking religion on this site,well i do beleive its against the site rules also


Not that I can see, however I think this conversation has taken an unintended turn.


----------

